# General MARVEL/DC thread



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

Please don't hate me for making this ​

*So here you can talk about Marvel stuff and discuss things with other fans  anything MARVEL related is welcome here!*

Please no hate post, if you don't like MARVEL then simply just leave 
(Before you make a fool of yourself)

*Btw what MARVEL hero/villain is your favorite?* 

Go Spidey 



I am not that good at building threads


----------



## cherche (May 7, 2014)

wiccan is my favorite marvel hero, probably. or captain america. magneto is my favorite villain.


----------



## averylee97 (May 7, 2014)

*This* Is what TBT has been missing!!  My favorite hero is either Captain America or Thor. Favorite villain.... probably Venom.


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> *This* Is what TBT has been missing!!



Aww thanks


----------



## yosugay (May 8, 2014)

I like uh ironman cuz robert downey jr is hot hes marvel right


----------



## Capella (May 8, 2014)

My favorite marvel hero is Rocket Racoon, so pumped for guardians of the galaxy! 
Ugh and there is this really annoying girl that I sit next to that always talks about Captain America and says shes a huge fan but she barely knows anything about him ;-;


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

I've always been a pretty big Marvel fan, so I'm happy to see the movies doing so well (although my feelings are pretty mixed when it comes to the X-Men movies)

I've always liked Rogue, Gambit, Spider-Woman and Ms/Captain Marvel, but my two favorites would have to be Tony and Nightcrawler (Second Coming was so heartbreaking :'( )


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new Spidey movie yet? Reviews?


----------



## Kildor (May 8, 2014)

This thread is MARVELous.

Tobey Maguire was the better SpiderMan, in my opinion. It's his cheesy looks that made SpiderMan good and the same time bad. 
Remember that dancing scene in the third Spiderman movie when his thoughts were almost controlled by the suit? That was horrible, funny , and out of place for a Spiderman movie.


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

_We don't talk about the third movie_

Personally though, I think Garfield's Spider-Man is better, Toby's I think was a little too reserved iirc.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 8, 2014)

My favorite hero is X-23. Favorite villain is probably Mystique or Venom. 
As for the Spidey movies, I'm Team Garfield as well. He looks and acts more like Peter Parker, IMO, and the movies follow the comic book story better than the Toby Maguire movies did, though granted that's not Toby's fault.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 8, 2014)

My favourite hero is shadow cat and my favourite villain is Loki ( he was before Tom Hiddleston but he is even more now )


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

After watching the new Thor movie I started to like Loki


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> After watching the new Thor movie I started to like Loki



Yay!!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> After watching the new Thor movie I started to like Loki



They should have just titled that movie Loki: The Dark World. 
I gots no love for Loki's fangirls right now.


----------



## Titi (May 8, 2014)

Hum, I don't want to be percieved as a hater but I don't like most  Marvel and Spiderman movies.
However I'm a huge comic book fan and I love the X-men the most, so I still want in this thread if that's ok? 
I could post a picture of my comic books!


----------



## Zura (May 8, 2014)

Titi said:


> Hum, I don't want to be percieved as a hater but I don't like most  Marvel and Spiderman movies.
> However I'm a huge comic book fan and I love the X-men the most, so I still want in this thread if that's ok?
> I could post a picture of my comic books!



I'm ok with it


----------



## demoness (May 8, 2014)

I like that Amazing Spiderman film seems to be taking some cues from pre-Morales Ultimate Spiderman, as a lot of its elements are better suited for film than the main continuity's.  I hope Black Cat finds her way into the movies.  As for villains, I would really love to see Kraven, Hobgoblin, Carnage, Morbius, Scorpion, or even someone minor like Shocker or Spot.

My only "gripe" with Marvel right now is lack of a good Ruffalo Hulk film that actually brings his rogue's gallery in.  I've been seeing rumors of Dr. Strange being adapted for film, which I hope something comes out of.  Also Thor could really use the Enchantress; that'd be interesting. As for other studios using Marvel characters, really hope Fox does right by Fantastic 4 this time, and I'm kinda disappointed Wolverine was given Kitty Pryde's role in DOFP, but my broken heart will heal eventually.

--------------------

My favorite main Marvel heroes are Spiderman, Doctor Strange, Fantastic 4, Ghost Rider, and Hulk, but my favorite characters are Spiderwoman, Spiderman 2099, Psylocke, Deadpool, Black Cat, Ms. Marvel, and Nightcrawler.

I just started reading Ultimate Spiderman and Ultimate X-Men.  Interested in how different things are.  Pretty pleased so far.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 8, 2014)

First comic book I ever bought was the recent Ms Marvel #3.
Otherwise, I try not to touch the books themselves (so much insurmountable backlog).


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 8, 2014)

Agent Kite said:


> I like that Amazing Spiderman film seems to be taking some cues from pre-Morales Ultimate Spiderman, as a lot of its elements are better suited for film than the main continuity's.  I hope Black Cat finds her way into the movies.  As for villains, I would really love to see Kraven, Hobgoblin, Carnage, Morbius, Scorpion, or even someone minor like Shocker or Spot.
> 
> My only "gripe" with Marvel right now is lack of a good Ruffalo Hulk film that actually brings his rogue's gallery in.  I've been seeing rumors of Dr. Strange being adapted for film, which I hope something comes out of.  Also Thor could really use the Enchantress; that'd be interesting. As for other studios using Marvel characters, really hope Fox does right by Fantastic 4 this time, and I'm kinda disappointed Wolverine was given Kitty Pryde's role in DOFP, but my broken heart will heal eventually.



Yes, I really like The Amazing Spider-Man because it's more similar to the characters I grew up (Spider-Man '90s cartoon). I read online somewhere that Black Cat was supposed to be in The Amazing Spider-Man 2, but Idk because I haven't seen it yet. I opted to wait until my birthday this Saturday rather than watch it on opening day....It's the first time I didn't see a Marvel film on opening day in three years. 

I believe a Dr. Strange film is in the works as part of Marvel Phase 2 movies, but I think it's still being written and casted, blah, blah, blah. Last month it was confirmed, according to MoviePilot, that a Ruffalo Hulk solo film is being made. 
As for Fox, well, I have mixed feelings about the Fantastic Four reboot and honestly, I just really want Marvel to buy X-Men back as soon as possible. I love Wolverine as much as the next person, but I'm actually getting tired of all the movies about him and bugs the hell out of the me that mutants don't technically exist in the Marvel movieverse. Did you guys know Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch are gonna be in Avengers: Age of Ultron, and guess what? THEY WON'T BE MUTANTS!!!!! 

I really prefer the more scifi-esque Marvel comics over everything else they put out. That's probably X-Men and Spider-Man are two of my favorites, though I do like Dr. Strange. Can't stand Thor unless they go with the whole Asgard-equals-ancient-aliens thing from the movieverse, though I haven't able been to find a book where they did that yet.


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

If you like any MARVEL character you're welcome here


----------



## cIementine (May 9, 2014)

_asdfhjkl, ily for making this.

I pretty much just love the X-men, Iron man, etc. My favourite heros are Spiderman (if he counts, he's technically Sony now but nvm), Wolverine, and Iron man. I think they were such inspirational films and comics. My favourite villains are Loki and green goblin (which I think Norman Osborn in the original films suited the role better than Harry Osborn in TASM2)
I am very excited to see X-men: Days of future past and already am awaiting The amazing spider-man 3. 

I think Andrew Garfield is hot shhhh. I think Hugh Jackman and Robert Downey Jr. are such great actors and made the X-men and Iron man franchise the amazing thing it is today.
I totally cannot wait for The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron, Captain America 3, the remake of Fantastic four, etc. I am very sad that Robert Downey Jr.'s contract has ran out for the films. There will not be another iron man film and The avengers 2 will be his final film.

I am Marvel obsessed and I think without marvel, my life is without fun and creativity. I thank you for making this thread <3_


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _My favourite hero is *Spiderman*!
> 
> Thank you for making this thread <3_



*I love you* 

And you're welcome


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> As for Fox, well, I have mixed feelings about the Fantastic Four reboot and honestly, I just really want Marvel to buy X-Men back as soon as possible. I love Wolverine as much as the next person, but I'm actually getting tired of all the movies about him and bugs the hell out of the me that mutants don't technically exist in the Marvel movieverse. Did you guys know Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch are gonna be in Avengers: Age of Ultron, and guess what? THEY WON'T BE MUTANTS!!!!!



I can't say I've ever been too big on the X-Men franchise (X2 and First Class aside, although I haven't given The Wolverine a try yet). With the continuity in such a mess, and all the character work-arounds like Quicksilver and Scarlet, I'd be happy to see Marvel give the franchise a reboot.

(I'm probably alone on this but I'd really love it if they gave the X-Men proper uniforms, no more "lol no spandex thats dumb Xd" joke in every other movie)


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 9, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I can't say I've ever been too big on the X-Men franchise (X2 and First Class aside, although I haven't given The Wolverine a try yet). With the continuity in such a mess, and all the character work-arounds like Quicksilver and Scarlet, I'd be happy to see Marvel give the franchise a reboot.
> 
> (I'm probably alone on this but I'd really love it if they gave the X-Men proper uniforms, no more "lol no spandex thats dumb Xd" joke in every other movie)



The Wolverine is actually a great movie, although I'm still iffy on what they did with the Silver Samurai. I'm just bored of Wolvey is all. I love X-Men and X-2, but pretty much everything after that except for The Wolverine and First Class is just....Bad, IMO. So, yeah, the whole franchise definitely needs a reboot, but last I heard there are just more movies coming. Bryan Singer is currently working on getting an X-Force movie in the works and if that goes through, there will be multiple spin-offs. The only reason I'm excited about that is because it means I _might_ get my X-23 movie. 

I actually agree with them on the spandex thing, though I suppose Spidey's costume translated well into film. Might as well give it a shot, at least.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2014)

Oh really? Guess I gotta wait for Netflix.

Yeah, I heard about that and Age of Apocalypse (always been one of my favorite X-Men storylines). I wonder what team they'd end up using though, keeping in mind that Beast was the only original member they kept for First Class, there's still a sizable roster to choose from.

Heh, yeah I'm definitely in the minority there, but I'd really love to see Wolverine's original costume, even if it's just wishful thinking that it would adapt well. Personally I could see Deadpool's costume being easier to adapt, certainly better than whatever the hell they were trying to do in Origins.


----------



## radical6 (May 10, 2014)

ok i just saw the captain america movie (yeah shut up i know im late) and


Spoiler



WHY DOESNT HE DANCE WITH PEGGY.................. if shes still alive he better have at least one last dance with her omg wtf ):
also bucky is ugly and is a loser



i love scarlett johansson in the movie thooo. im so happy shes getting her own movie :- ) (shes hot ok)


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2014)

must I say, this is a miracle..*tear*♥

everything in Marvel is amazing! I absolutely love it all! I cant even pick!!
but I'm gonna go with Spider Man (the old one tho, the movie casting sucks, I miss the old Peter Parker..</3)





new Peter Parker.. go to a Play Boy mag or somethin' Marvel is just not you..


----------



## Zura (May 11, 2014)

Wow this has been going down allot lol

You can post *anything * MARVEL related! Maybe even comic books


----------



## Titi (May 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I can't say I've ever been too big on the X-Men franchise (X2 and First Class aside, although I haven't given The Wolverine a try yet). With the continuity in such a mess, and all the character work-arounds like Quicksilver and Scarlet, I'd be happy to see Marvel give the franchise a reboot.
> 
> (I'm probably alone on this but I'd really love it if they gave the X-Men proper uniforms, no more "lol no spandex thats dumb Xd" joke in every other movie)



They are all terrible in my opinion... I have been really disapointed in all of them so far,
and I'm so tired of them putting Wolverine in the spotlight ALL THE TIME.
Days of future past is one of my favorite comic book story arcs of all times, and from the trailer I can already tell the movie is going to be a disgrace. BISHOP IS SO UGLY I CAN'T EVEN... :'( 
And it's obviously gonna be all about Wolverinewolverinewolverinewolverine.
And  I don't think I even saw Kitty in the trailer, and she is supposed to be the lead character in this story so yeah....


----------



## Thunder (May 11, 2014)

I don't think the movie will do too bad, but at the same time I'm a little apprehensive. I think I remember a small clip that took place at the beginning(?) of the movie which involved Kitty, but if they plan on making Wolverine the star, I hope she at least has a substantial role.

Though my gut tells me that probably won't happen.


----------



## Titi (May 11, 2014)

Yeah probably not lol.
I've gien up on the movies, they make no sense whatsoever and are full of plot holes even within themselves.
And they messed up so many amazing characters or put them out of place or killed them off.
I really hope we get a great reboot soon. 

I want to see the dark phoenix saga or even the current comic events made as movie (battle of the atom yes please, time travel woohoo).


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Oh really? Guess I gotta wait for Netflix.
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that and Age of Apocalypse (always been one of my favorite X-Men storylines). I wonder what team they'd end up using though, keeping in mind that Beast was the only original member they kept for First Class, there's still a sizable roster to choose from.
> 
> Heh, yeah I'm definitely in the minority there, but I'd really love to see Wolverine's original costume, even if it's just wishful thinking that it would adapt well. Personally I could see Deadpool's costume being easier to adapt, certainly better than whatever the hell they were trying to do in Origins.



Bah! I totally forgot about Age of Apocalypse. That movie has already been confirmed. I try not to think about that arch too much, though, because it's the arch X-Men: Evolution ended on. 
I really want X-23 to be in the X-Force movie. I know everyone loves Psylocke, but I don't care. X-23 is SO much cooler! Laura Kinney for life! <3

I do agree, though, that Deadpool's costume could have been a lot better. They could have made it maroon rather than red, so it would stand out less sort of like how they made Hawkeye wear plum as opposed to purple. That would have made a huge difference. Honestly, though, I spend so much time trying to not think about X-Men Origins: Wolverine, I barely remember what his costume looks like in that movie.


----------



## Titi (May 11, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Honestly, though, I spend so much time trying to not think about X-Men Origins: Wolverine, I barely remember what his costume looks like in that movie.



Hah! It didn't look anything like Deadpool's costume.
The character was way off as well, sadly.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 11, 2014)

I just didn't like how the new Spider Man is more focused on romance and pretty faces..


----------



## Titi (May 11, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I just didn't like how the new Spider Man is more focused on romance and pretty faces..



I haven't seen the reboot yet, but weren't the previous movies also VERY lovey dovey?  
In my memory it was 95% MJ focused. :O


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2014)

Titi said:


> Yeah probably not lol.
> I've gien up on the movies, they make no sense whatsoever and are full of plot holes even within themselves.
> And they messed up so many amazing characters or put them out of place or killed them off.
> I really hope we get a great reboot soon.
> ...



Rogue's character was pretty disappointing, and the fact that they decided to get rid of what made Deadpool so great by sewing his mouth shut was pretty dumb.

There's always that third movie, lol.



ElizaCat90 said:


> Bah! I totally forgot about Age of Apocalypse. That movie has already been confirmed. I try not to think about that arch too much, though, because it's the arch X-Men: Evolution ended on.
> I really want X-23 to be in the X-Force movie. I know everyone loves Psylocke, but I don't care. X-23 is SO much cooler! Laura Kinney for life! <3



I think it'd be neat to see both of them included.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 12, 2014)

Titi said:


> I haven't seen the reboot yet, but weren't the previous movies also VERY lovey dovey?
> In my memory it was 95% MJ focused. :O



true, but its just the casting and the young love thing.. not my style

- - - Post Merge - - -

look here
http://www.salon.com/2014/04/30/amazing_spider_man_2_can_nerdy_authenticity_save_the_web_slinger/

this exactly explains my point


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2014)

I can see what you mean, a younger casting to target a younger demographic, but I guess it kinda makes sense with Spider-Man. On the other hand, I don't like the casting direction they're going with the F4 reboot, don't think the younger cast will really work out.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 12, 2014)

it just doesn't feel "Marvel" anymore


----------



## ThisIsHallowyn (May 12, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I just didn't like how the new Spider Man is more focused on romance and pretty faces..



Romance is an integral part of the story of Spider-Man, though. Not just the origins either. No matter what arc the comics are on, Spidey almost always has some sort of romantic love interest even if he was between origins. 
The main reason the story in Amazing Spider-Man is focused so much on love and romance is to familiarize non-comic book readers with the character of Gwen Stacy, who was Spidey's first love interest ever and shaped who he was as a person and a hero. That makes her a pretty important person, IMO. Heck, even in the 1990s cartoon I used to watch as a kid, I remember Spidey having different girlfriends all the time, mainly Felicity Jones and Mary Jane Watson, I think (I was seven the last time I watched an arc all the through  ). I remember thinking that show was like a soap opera for kids almost xD
I also disagree with everyone that says Andrew Garfield is good-looking. He's not particularly attractive or unattractive, IMO. He just looks normal. I like that because that's how Spidey always looked in the comics and stuff. Just like a normal guy. That's one of the reasons I didn't like Toby Macguire. He didn't look normal. He looked like he was about to burst into tears at any given second and he definitely didn't look like a teenager or college student to me. Neither did Kirsten Dunst. I always thought they both looked they were in their late-20s or early 30s.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 12, 2014)

ThisIsHallowyn said:


> Romance is an integral part of the story of Spider-Man, though. Not just the origins either. No matter what arc the comics are on, Spidey almost always has some sort of romantic love interest even if he was between origins.
> The main reason the story in Amazing Spider-Man is focused so much on love and romance is to familiarize non-comic book readers with the character of Gwen Stacy, who was Spidey's first love interest ever and shaped who he was as a person and a hero. That makes her a pretty important person, IMO. Heck, even in the 1990s cartoon I used to watch as a kid, I remember Spidey having different girlfriends all the time, mainly Felicity Jones and Mary Jane Watson, I think (I was seven the last time I watched an arc all the through  ). I remember thinking that show was like a soap opera for kids almost xD
> I also disagree with everyone that says Andrew Garfield is good-looking. He's not particularly attractive or unattractive, IMO. He just looks normal. I like that because that's how Spidey always looked in the comics and stuff. Just like a normal guy. That's one of the reasons I didn't like Toby Macguire. He didn't look normal. He looked like he was about to burst into tears at any given second and he definitely didn't look like a teenager or college student to me. Neither did Kirsten Dunst. I always thought they both looked they were in their late-20s or early 30s.



true, but still not too keen on the idea
they should focus more on the action part


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 12, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> true, but still not too keen on the idea
> they should focus more on the action part



I think you're missing the point. The relations in the movie and comics, whether it be between Spidey and Gwen or Peter and Uncle Ben, is used to build up the story and add drama to the climax because that's when a villain attacks. The writers want to make the characters important to us and then tear them away in a fit of danger, and because those characters are in danger, we focus more on what's happening on the fight and want to make sure we see Spidey take out the villain responsible. 
Hallowyn is also correct in saying that romance has always been a part of Spider-Man. It would be untrue to the story of Spider-Man if he didn't have a love interest. Plus, I think the fact that Toby spent all of the original Spider-Man 2 crying over whether or not MJ was gonna marry John Jameson negates the point that the new series is too romance-focused. The first series was more guey and romantic to the degree that I can't help but scoff at it when I watch the old movies now. It's just so corny and unrealistic. Like the scene where MJ is getting lectured by one of her friends about love in a cafe (Spidey 2) -- no one talks like that in real life! 
At least the dialogue in the Amazing series is believable. 

Anyway, I'd love to see both Psylocke and X-23 in the X-Force movie, but sadly I think Psylocke is more likely choice because Hugh Jackman recently said he wasn't going to be doing many more movies as Wolverine because he's getting too old and Pyslocke is more of a fan favorite. Though he did stick around for the X-Force movie, then X-23 could be introduced in it and it would be a great set up for her solo movie. I also think she'd quickly become a fan favorite that way because her powers are similar to Wolverine's. 
I'm not too sure how they'd take to Laura's personality, though. I mean, looking back she seems almost like she could have Aspergers because of her developmental and behavioral problems. Plus, there are certain elements of her past that I think movie makers would hesitate to include in a PG-13 superhero movie and I don't mean just the abuse. Then again, I guess they could always do a rewrite and make her a stripper as opposed to a prostitute, which wouldn't be as bad, but the fact that she'd be a teen stripper might make it a bit too edgy. So yeah....
This something I've lamenting over for a while because as a cinema buff and comic book nerd, I just don't think it's likely that I'm gonna see an X-23 movie anytime soon. As I said before, Psylocke seems to be the safer choice in comparison.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> I think you're missing the point. The relations in the movie and comics, whether it be between Spidey and Gwen or Peter and Uncle Ben, is used to build up the story and add drama to the climax because that's when a villain attacks. The writers want to make the characters important to us and then tear them away in a fit of danger, and because those characters are in danger, we focus more on what's happening on the fight and want to make sure we see Spidey take out the villain responsible.
> Hallowyn is also correct in saying that romance has always been a part of Spider-Man. It would be untrue to the story of Spider-Man if he didn't have a love interest. Plus, I think the fact that Toby spent all of the original Spider-Man 2 crying over whether or not MJ was gonna marry John Jameson negates the point that the new series is too romance-focused. The first series was more guey and romantic to the degree that I can't help but scoff at it when I watch the old movies now. It's just so corny and unrealistic. Like the scene where MJ is getting lectured by one of her friends about love in a cafe (Spidey 2) -- no one talks like that in real life!
> At least the dialogue in the Amazing series is believable.



I get it, but the way they display it between the couple is just.. ugh..
the Spiderman that I saw as a kid was different..? It was where Peter Parker is a high-schooler, and a reporter where he took pictures of himself when he's as Spiderman, he goes to Dr. Curt's lab after school, he'd sometimes see MJ, he does show that he's blushing around her and all and sometimes ask her out, later there's action and stuff like dat



Spoiler: sorry but this is just.. just no..









he's like a hipster in a baby's pj.. the outfit is a big no-no for him, that's just my opinion
the whole super hero thing.. not him at all



R.I.P old Spidey♥♥♥




he doesn't need no smart tech♥♥
BEAT THAT ANDREW >:U


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I get it, but the way they display it between the couple is just.. ugh..
> the Spiderman that I saw as a kid was different..? It was where Peter Parker is a high-schooler, and a reporter where he took pictures of himself when he's as Spiderman, he goes to Dr. Curt's lab after school, he'd sometimes see MJ, he does show that he's blushing around her and all and sometimes ask her out, later there's action and stuff like dat
> 
> 
> ...



The bolded proves how little you know about Spider-Man. In the original comic books, Spidey did not generate his own web, but created a web fluid, which he shot using web cartridges and web shooters. Just like in The Amazing Spider-Man. 
The Spider-Man movies staring Toby Macguire did not follow the comic books and the fact that version of Spidey generated his own web has been a topic of discussion among fanboys (and fangirls like myself) since the movies came out in the year 2001. 

They've actually altered Andrew's Spidey suit for the second movie to make it more similar to the suit in the comic books. He isn't a hipster just because he has stylish hair and other people find him attractive. As I said before, he looks like a normal guy just like Peter Parker who was generally considered an attractive individual. 

And since you want to drag your childhood into it, this is the Spider-Man I grew up with -



Spoiler











Except I don't expect the movies to mirror it just because it's what I grew up with. I never expected Rhino to be running around Manhattan like a pro-wrestler in a skin-tight suit. I thought that looked idiotic when I was a child. I also don't expect Spidey to be buff because in that cartoon, the artists were relaying a 90s fad that didn't even make sense to me as a child and still doesn't. Peter Parker is supposed to be 19 in that series and, like, 22 when the series ends. When I was a kid, I thought he was 30 in the show!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> The bolded proves how little you know about Spider-Man. In the original comic books, Spidey did not generate his own web, but created a web fluid, which he shot using web cartridges and web shooters. Just like in The Amazing Spider-Man.
> *The Spider-Man movies staring Toby Macguire did not follow the comic books *and the fact that version of Spidey generated his own web has been a topic of discussion among fanboys (and fangirls like myself) since the movies came out in the year 2001.
> 
> They've actually altered Andrew's Spidey suit for the second movie to make it more similar to the suit in the comic books. He isn't a hipster just because he has stylish hair and other people find him attractive. As I said before, he looks like a normal guy just like Peter Parker who was generally considered an attractive individual.
> ...



I do know about the comic book, I was talking about the movie x)
although I did wonder so myself..

I guess then it is just my opinion

owh I watched that too (but not all of it), then The Spectacular Spider-Man came out and I was in love with it♥


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Ehh, I didn't like Spectacular Spider-Man so much. I thought it focused too much on the elementary school-aged audience and found it hard to enjoy. I prefer The Ultimate Spider-Man that's being aired on Disney XD to both series, honestly. I find it has just the right mix of childish humor and mature story-arcs to be enjoyed by all audiences. I also enjoy the influence Japanese animation has had on the series. Listening to Spidey's chibi inner-monologue is hilarious.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Ehh, I didn't like Spectacular Spider-Man so much. I thought it focused too much on the elementary school-aged audience and found it hard to enjoy. I prefer The Ultimate Spider-Man that's being aired on Disney XD to both series, honestly. I find it has just the right mix of childish humor and mature story-arcs to be enjoyed by all audiences. I also enjoy the influence Japanese animation has had on the series. Listening to Spidey's chibi inner-monologue is hilarious.



well I was a kid then x) I really loved it, but I'm not too sure if I would if I saw it now
ULTIMATE SPIDER-MAN OMG! I thought so, too!!! I watched a few episodes of it and I just LOVED it!! I think I'm gonna start watching it again x)


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

You totally should. It's an awesome series. If you have Netflix, they have the first two seasons available on instant stream. That's where I watch the series. The third season doesn't seem to be out yet, though. I really hope it hasn't been cancelled because that'd be terrible.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> You totally should. It's an awesome series. If you have Netflix, they have the first two seasons available on instant stream. That's where I watch the series. The third season doesn't seem to be out yet, though. I really hope it hasn't been cancelled because that'd be terrible.



owh yes I do have Netflix! What about Hulu??


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

I don't know about Hulu. I don't have that one. My husband and I can only afford Netflix, so we just stream it using our Bluray player. The instant stream selection has gotten a lot better the past few years. They have a lot of the old Marvel cartoon series like Spectacular Spider-Man, Next Avengers, and stuff like that, but they took down X-Men: The Animated Series, X-Men: Evolution (except for the first season), and 90s Spider-Man. 
It's a great place to just catch up on different incarnations of Marvel cartoons, though. I even found this old Spidey series that ran on MTV for three episodes, starring Niel Patrick Harris (Barney from How I Met Your Mother) as Peter Parker xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

WHAT?? Man of Action is in this?? no wonder..


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Oh, yeah, they did the animation for Ultimate Spidey. That explains a lot, actually.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Oh, yeah, they did the animation for Ultimate Spidey. That explains a lot, actually.



totally! it has some sorta Generator Rex style in it


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

I always thought it was more similar to Teen Titans, but yeah, the overall styles of the shows are really similar.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> I always thought it was more similar to Teen Titans, but yeah, the overall styles of the shows are really similar.



have you watched it? its a good series, too! very similar in style


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Generator Rex? 
I watched, like, the first two episodes, but just couldn't get into it. Honestly, though, it just made me think that Forge should have a bigger role in the X-Men because that's who the character reminded me of xD


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Just thought I'd share this with you guys, in case anyone cares:

http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/05/13/channing-tatum-confirmed-as-gambit-in-x-men-days-of-future-past-sequel-1421012?lt_source=external,manual#!M43L4


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Just thought I'd share this with you guys, in case anyone cares:
> 
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/05/13/channing-tatum-confirmed-as-gambit-in-x-men-days-of-future-past-sequel-1421012?lt_source=external,manual#!M43L4



owh god♥


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

I want this power!!!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Which one: The teleporting, the wall-crawling, the prehensile tail, or just access to the other dimension???


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

I cant see the above post 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElizaCat90 said:


> Which one: The teleporting, the wall-crawling, the prehensile tail, or just access to the other dimension???


All of them please!!!! And apparently he will grow wings XD


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Wait, the one about Channing Tatum or a different one? 

And if Nightcrawler grows wings, I may just go off myself. They put me through too much crap with him in past few years -- they better do something so mind-numbingly stupid as altering his character in such a god-awful freaking way!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

Season finale of Agents Of SHIELD just went off and since you guys all post here, I'm assuming you watched it, too. Thoughts?


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Wait, the one about Channing Tatum or a different one?
> 
> And if Nightcrawler grows wings, I may just go off myself. They put me through too much crap with him in past few years -- they better do something so mind-numbingly stupid as altering his character in such a god-awful freaking way!


I was talking about his race apparently they have wings.


----------



## Thunder (May 13, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Just thought I'd share this with you guys, in case anyone cares:
> 
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/05/13/channing-tatum-confirmed-as-gambit-in-x-men-days-of-future-past-sequel-1421012?lt_source=external,manual#!M43L4



Ehh, I can't picture Tatum as Gambit, I thought Taylor Kitsch did alright, but I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I was talking about his race apparently they have wings.



I've never heard that ever, but whatever. I just Google it later or something. 



> Ehh, I can't picture Tatum as Gambit, I thought Taylor Kitsch did alright, but I guess I'll have to wait and see.



I'll judge it after I watch it. I don't blame Tatum because Magic Mike sucked. I blame the writers.


----------



## Zeiro (May 14, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of Marvel, but I've always thought Wolverine was cool.


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Has anyone seen the new Spidey movie yet? Reviews?


I just seen it so... ∞/10


----------



## Capella (May 16, 2014)

Who's gonna see X-men days of futures past or days of a futures past


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Do you guys think Spiderman should appear in the next Avengers movie?


----------



## Thunder (May 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Do you guys think Spiderman should appear in the next Avengers movie?



There's a rather slim chance of that happening anytime soon, since Marvel doesn't have the movie rights to Spider-Man, (or the X-Men for that matter).


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Thunder said:


> There's a rather slim chance of that happening anytime soon, since Marvel doesn't have the movie rights to Spider-Man, (or the X-Men for that matter).



I can never imagine that anyways xD


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

Hm, I'm not really a fan, but I've always liked Wolverine. (Well, I do enjoy watching the movies and such, but it's not like I read any comics.)


----------



## cIementine (May 17, 2014)

_I am completely buzzing over X-men: Days of future past. I am just so excited to see it.

I was searching some spiderman news on the WEB and discovered that Shailene Woodrow was cast as Mary-Jane in a few short scenes of the amazing spiderman 2. These included MJ moving in and her Dad yelling at her, with Spidey then tying him up with webs in the garage. These were cut out of the movie though, so I'm assuming MJ will appear in TASM3 instead. 

Though I think I have already grasped the fact Vulture and Dr. Octavius will both appear in TASM3, because their gear was shown in OSCORP towards the end of TASM2_


----------



## Saturniidae (May 17, 2014)

This thread is awesome. Oh man. growing up, X-men, Spiderman, Iron Man, Fantastic Four, etc etc I remember all of the cartoons and the theme songs started playing in my head. I remember recording the episodes on VHS lol. Xmen has always been my favorite. I would like to say one thing though, for the most part. the person that is the casting director for the most of the marvel films really is genius. I think since Blade...The group of actors that they've chosen to play certain heroes and villians and their looks. like Patrick Stewart IS professor X (being a fan of his from the Star Trek days) I don't think anyone else could play that role so well. (ah sorry my words are failing me today, I'm kinda all over the place but I hope what I'm trying to say make sense)


----------



## cIementine (May 17, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> Patrick Stewart IS professor X and I don't think anyone else could play that role so well.



_I agree with this, I think he does such a great job at portraying Professor X. I think it's quite hard to pull off such a calm but powerful character, however Patrick Stewart does it well. He is very different in real than he is in the movies, as you'd guess, but when you see them and how they act in real life, it really emphasises how well they act._


----------



## Saturniidae (May 17, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I agree with this, I think he does such a great job at portraying Professor X. I think it's quite hard to pull off such a calm but powerful character, however Patrick Stewart does it well. He is very different in real than he is in the movies, as you'd guess, but when you see them and how they act in real life, it really emphasises how well they act._



I saw him and Sir Ian Mckellen in Manhattan and they were so nice. just flawless really. a little kid screamed it's MAGNETO AND PROFESSOR X and they took pictures with him. >_<


----------



## Kildor (May 17, 2014)

Batman is the only DC superhero I actually only like.
While Deadpool just came into my life and said, "You're gonna read my comics and you are gonna love me!" 
So f*** yeah I did. Spiderman kinda disappeared from my favorites. I didn't really like the hipster reboot of the movies. 

Oh, and Patrick Stewart is the one and only best Prof. Gallows X. No one can play the role better than him.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 17, 2014)

man spiderman was such a flop. i fell asleep. in the theater :/ i mean the special effect were alright...but it was just too much flop. Jamie foxx's comb over was the funniest thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can understand why the used these "new" actors but for me the were out-shined by Sally Field and Jamie Foxx. although the film was like the comics...i think they spent so much on romance


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> man spiderman was such a flop. i fell asleep. in the theater :/ i mean the special effect were alright...but it was just too much flop. Jamie foxx's comb over was the funniest thing.
> 
> I can understand why the used these "new" actors but for me the were out-shined by Sally Field and Jamie Foxx. although the film was like the comics...i think they spent so much on romance



that ^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Season finale of Agents Of SHIELD just went off and since you guys all post here, I'm assuming you watched it, too. Thoughts?


Interest to see how next season pans out and if Coulson will continue being the leader.


----------



## cIementine (May 19, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> I saw him and Sir Ian Mckellen in Manhattan and they were so nice. just flawless really. a little kid screamed it's MAGNETO AND PROFESSOR X and they took pictures with him. >_<



_You Lucky thing ooo:

In geography today we were looking at flags of countries and I just noticed Captain america is actually Captain Puerto Rico:





_


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

You guys saw the brand new Guardians of the Galaxy trailer? I'm really looking forward to that one actually. The fact that I don't read the comics limits my potential disapointment and I quite like the humour used to tackle the underdogs of the Marvel universe:


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

sorry double post because TBT is bleh.


----------



## cIementine (May 19, 2014)

Titi said:


> You guys saw the brand new Guardians of the Galaxy trailer? I'm really looking forward to that one actually. The fact that I don't read the comics limits my potential disapointment and I quite like the humour used to tackle the underdogs of the Marvel universe:



_I forgot all about it! Tbh, it looks a little bit boring but I say that all the time and love it, plus it is meant to piece together the next avengers film or something, I heard.

I will complain if this is not used in Age of Ultron though.





_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_HOW COULD YOU


I think Marvel are doing very well in the last few years. 
I don't think DC have done anything though? Man of Steel is the last DC film that came out and that was about a year ago. 
The last Marvel film came out about 2.5 weeks ago and the next one comes out in three days for me 

So I feel a bit like




_


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

Bleh, Age of Ultron and Days of future past I'm really not looking forward to. DX
Too afraid they will butcher the stories and characters. 

Lmao at Ironman... ironing. Oh god I just got the joke.


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

Anyone else get sick feelings when you watch DC? MARVEL rulzz!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

yeah Marvel is cool, but DC has its ups too
its not THAT bad


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

DC are focused on totally different things: TV shows, and revamping their characters in comics (as far as I know, I don't really read DC comics). I'm a bit tired of this stereotype that Marvel and DC are in competition... They collaborate on a lot of stuff and most artists and writters work for both. :/


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

Titi said:


> DC are focused on totally different things: TV shows, and revamping their characters in comics (as far as I know, I don't really read DC comics). *I'm a bit tired of this stereotype that Marvel and DC are in competition*... They collaborate on a lot of stuff and most artists and writters work for both. :/



EXACTLY


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

Titi said:


> DC are focused on totally different things: TV shows, and revamping their characters in comics (as far as I know, I don't really read DC comics). I'm a bit tired of this stereotype that Marvel and DC are in competition... They collaborate on a lot of stuff and most artists and writters work for both. :/


Yeah but like I said, I can't stand watching DC. I guess MARVEL just agrees with me xD


----------



## Kildor (May 20, 2014)

Batman is the only good DC character. Superman is stupid and way overpowered. He's like a God. Only weakness is Kryptonite or if you block out the sun. Superman being overpowered is the reason why his story is pretty boring. If he had a total weakness that he didn't think he could over come, but he only to comeback stronger  will make the story better. 

Guardians of the Galaxy looks bleh. Not really looking forward to it.


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

Superman stories in general are more focused on how he deals with his life as a "human" actually, it's one of the superhero comics that features the least fighting so his powers don't even matter that much, he overcomes anything super easily so it's not often the story focus as far as I know. Originally it was about being able to blend in and coexist with people even though he is so different. Most of the fighting happens with the JL I believe.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

owh true..
this discuss is very interesting yu guys
I finally found my people TwT♥


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> owh true..
> this discuss is very interesting yu guys
> I finally found my people TwT♥



Haha yay!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

Titi said:


> Haha yay!



it helps me see the different perspectives of Marvel♥


----------



## Kildor (May 20, 2014)

Titi said:


> Superman stories in general are more focused on how he deals with his life as a "human" actually, it's one of the superhero comics that features the least fighting so his powers don't even matter that much, he overcomes anything super easily so it's not often the story focus as far as I know. Originally it was about being able to blend in and coexist with people even though he is so different. Most of the fighting happens with the JL I believe.



Although Superman be came the "Generic Super-hero" with the cape and suit and everything. Hell, his name is "Super-man".


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

Titi said:


> DC are focused on totally different things: TV shows, and revamping their characters in comics (as far as I know, I don't really read DC comics). I'm a bit tired of this stereotype that Marvel and DC are in competition... They collaborate on a lot of stuff and most artists and writters work for both. :/



_I didn't mean as in they were competing, I meant it more as in Marvel is doing a bit better than them right now. 
I was looking forward to the Batman vs. Superman film that was meant to come out next year, but was postponed for 2016 :c
Man of Steel was amazing though I mean Henry Cavil = hotttttt

I enjoy Marvel but the HISHE videos of them are hilarious. In fact, HISHE in general are hilarious and make a lot of sense and do great at entertaining! 


I forgot to say (this might be interesting for people?) that I went to the UK premiere of The amazing spiderman in 2012! ^u^_


----------



## Kildor (May 20, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I didn't mean as in they were competing, I meant it more as in Marvel is doing a bit better than them right now.
> I was looking forward to the Batman vs. Superman film that was meant to come out next year, but was postponed for 2016 :c
> Man of Steel was amazing though I mean Henry Cavil = hotttttt
> 
> ...


_
Man of Steel was horrible. Didn't like it. It tried to be too dark. And Superman basically just destroyed loads of buildings. I am looking forward to the Batman vs Superman movie though (which we all know Batman will win.)_


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Man of Steel was horrible. Didn't like it. It tried to be too dark. And Superman basically just destroyed loads of buildings. I am looking forward to the Batman vs Superman movie though (which we all know Batman will win.)



_I guess so. It was still fun to watch ! c:
I was bummed about the stupid buildings.
Superman and Zod crashed through a gazillion million billion buildings in attempt to kill each other. Then Superman killed him in about two minutes by snapping his neck.
COULD HE NOT HAVE DONE THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE 
Batman is totally going to win.
We were in art looking at this painting today and it was meant to represent hell. The teacher was like 'who do you think this guy is wearing a black suit and a cape?' and I just went 'BATMAN'_


----------



## Kildor (May 20, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I guess so. It was still fun to watch ! c:
> I was bummed about the stupid buildings.
> Superman and Zod crashed through a gazillion million billion buildings in attempt to kill each other. Then Superman killed him in about two minutes by snapping his neck.
> COULD HE NOT HAVE DONE THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE
> ...



Batman vs. Batman, who would win? Batman of course. Why? 'Cause he is the mutha freakin Bat Man.
Also Batman defeated the Justice League single handedly in the DC Comic : JLA : Tower of Babel.

I don't know much about Superman, but I'm pretty sure he wasn't supposed to destroy all those buildings endangering lives of other people.


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

_lol tumblr <3 This is hilarious.

Idk why I'm laughing as much as I am.





_


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

I've seen this on FB before! It was hilarious because so many people didn't get the joke and were like "uuh no way that guy's 96 that's such a fake bla bla bla".


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

Titi said:


> I've seen this on FB before! It was hilarious because so many people didn't get the joke and were like "uuh no way that guy's 96 that's such a fake bla bla bla".



_Did they not watch Captain America or something? xD_


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Did they not watch Captain America or something? xD_



I guess not. XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 21, 2014)

Batman is cool, I prefer him over Superman
and I do think he's going to win, its like BOOM kryptonite, he wins
imo Batman is more intelligent compared to Superman, he is always prepared
if y'all recall, Batman has this collection of Bat-files (I mean, he is the 'Greatest Detective' after all xD), he has every single critical information about Superman


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

Titi said:


> I guess not. XD



_Aha I thought you meant it was like a page for like Marvel stuff or they had seen Captain America and just didn't understand._

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> Batman is cool, I prefer him over Superman
> and I do think he's going to win, its like BOOM kryptonite, he wins
> imo Batman is more intelligent compared to Superman, he is always prepared
> if y'all recall, Batman has this collection of Bat-files (I mean, he is the 'Greatest Detective' after all xD), he has every single critical information about Superman



_But Superman could just laser Batman's face off._


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2014)

marvel sucks dc rules


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Aha I thought you meant it was like a page for like Marvel stuff or they had seen Captain America and just didn't understand._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




But Batman defeated the Justice League all by himself, including Superman.


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> But Batman defeated the Justice League all by himself, including Superman.



_True, but lasers could have saved Superman's ass._

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> marvel sucks dc rules



_Go away you don't belong in the presence of beautiful Marvel fans._


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Hmmm.. I'm too DC for this.


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _True, but lasers could have saved Superman's ass._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Superman has stronger powers than his laser, yet Batman was still able to defeat him. 

I prefer Marvel over DC, but Batman is badass.


----------



## Titi (May 21, 2014)

Avalon said:


> Aha I thought you meant it was like a page for like Marvel stuff or they had seen Captain America and



Oh no no it was just some random funny stuff page  I believe. XD


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Superman has stronger powers than his laser, yet Batman was still able to defeat him.
> 
> I prefer Marvel over DC, but Batman is badass.



_But batman is just a super cool guy with a suit and superman is from another planet, has lasers, super strength, etc._


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

DC Universe tho.


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _But batman is just a super cool guy with a suit and superman is from another planet, has lasers, super strength, etc._



Batamn isn't a normal human. 
He perfected the art of escaping traps.

He was taught by the League of Shadows as an assasin.

He learned and perfected over 127 different types of Martial Arts.

Batman was sent to the past, had to adapt to his surroundings, and still managed to live through it.

Batman can analyse and remember alot of things, even a blow from a single punch.

Batman pwned the Green Lantern

Batman pwned the Super Martians that kicked the JLA's butts all by himself ( even though Batman kicked the JLA's a***ses single-handedly)

Elderly Batman pwned Superman, and here is a picture to prove it :


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2014)

SockHead said:


> marvel sucks dc rules



But *SockHead* why?! </3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 21, 2014)

I think this thread could use some DC too c:♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> Batamn isn't a normal human.
> He perfected the art of escaping traps.
> 
> He was taught by the League of Shadows as an assasin.
> ...



long story short, Batman is a survivor♥


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Although Superman be came the "Generic Super-hero" with the cape and suit and everything. Hell, his name is "Super-man".



I think that has more to do with Superman's notability and influence. A lot of superheroes (generic or otherwise) are gonna draw some inspiration from Supes.

Anyway, it might be best just to make a General DC thread, or make this more of a general thread for comic books.


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2014)

Olive said:


> DC Universe tho.



With their amazing movies !


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

_I saw X-men: Days of future past and it was great! I don't understand the ending scene so I'll be looking into that.



Spoiler:  Question that may ruin movie



Is Magneto dead? Mystique shot him in the neck slightly towards the end and became unconscious. However when Logan goes back to the present day, we see all of the mutants well, except for Magneto.


_


----------



## Zura (May 28, 2014)

Fine I changed the topic :I

I'm to lazy to change the first post tho


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Fine I changed the topic :I
> 
> I'm to lazy to change the first post tho



good bby♥


----------



## Kildor (May 28, 2014)

Due to the topic change, I demand a discussion about BatMan.


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Due to the topic change, I demand a discussion about BatMan.



_oh god no_


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Due to the topic change, I demand a discussion about BatMan.



okay so
Batman, I really love his movies, they all are always fantastic♥
there's always this feeling that he's never gonna be able to beat them
but eventually he does!


----------



## Kildor (May 28, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _oh god no_


Further discussion of Spiderman will be on hold because Batman says so.


----------



## MistyBlue (May 28, 2014)

what was the general consensus on the amazing spiderman 2, like, I missed it in the cinemas, is it worth seeing?


----------



## Zura (May 28, 2014)

MistyBlue said:


> what was the general consensus on the amazing spiderman 2, like, I missed it in the cinemas, is it worth seeing?



It seemed like it was a good movie, definitely worth seeing again


----------



## Saturniidae (May 28, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I saw X-men: Days of future past and it was great! I don't understand the ending scene so I'll be looking into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The X-men film was perfect. I love how everything just connected about the ending which for me WAS THE BEST PART because okay I'll put this is a spoiler



Spoiler



Magneto isn't dead, if you look closely where the bullet went it wasn't a fatal shot and remember after that she took off his helmet and Xavier controlled him. because they went to the past.. EVERYTHING CHANGED. this is why in the ending, everyone was still alive Storm ,Jean even Cyclops. now if you are talking about the ending after the credits. which made me really happy because in all the x-men films I was waiting for when this character would show up the one building the pyramid is Apocalypse. The most powerful and THE villain (not really Magneto) in X-men. He's on of my favorite villains of all time.  and if the next movie is about him. it's going to be good.


----------



## Thunder (May 28, 2014)

MistyBlue said:


> what was the general consensus on the amazing spiderman 2, like, I missed it in the cinemas, is it worth seeing?



It didn't do too well with the critics from what I've seen, it did have it's flaws but I think it was alright.


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I saw X-men: Days of future past and it was great! I don't understand the ending scene so I'll be looking into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  My Answer



Even if he did die the time line reset so I don't really know





Spoiler:  Ending scene explained READ AT YOUR OWN RISK



The person at the ending scene was apocalypse.
The first and most powerful mutant 
He's going to be the main villain in the next movie


----------



## Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I saw X-men: Days of future past and it was great! I don't understand the ending scene so I'll be looking into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think it's safe to assume that Magneto just hadn't reconciled with Xavier.


----------



## cIementine (May 29, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to assume that Magneto just hadn't reconciled with Xavier.





Spoiler



I hope that's the case because Magneto is fabulous. 
I kind of wanted him and Charles to be buddies like at the beginning of the movie in the future.
I CRIED WHEN MAGNETO DIED.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

this thread really needs more Batman


----------

